# FET after live birth?!?!



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any experiance of this - we went through our first IVF cycle last July (2014), which was successful... We now have a 9 week old little girl... However what I'm wondering is, we have 1 frozen embryo at Ninewells.. Could we go for a FET and would this be funded?! How long would we have to wait?! (Obviously I'm not thinking of doing it anytime soon) 

Any info would be fab thanks  xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, congratulations on your IVF success! We were the same; very lucky to have success first time in August 2013 and had frozen embryos stored, too. Most CCGs will only fund until you have a live birth, though. Ours only fund subsequent frozen cycles if the fresh cycle is unsuccessful. We're currently going through a self-funded FET at the moment. As for how long you have to wait, when you're self-funding, it's entirely up to you. Our son is 13 months old and we decided now was as good a time as any.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi! just to chip in, my CCG actually does cover subsequent FETs under NHS after a successful cycle. We have a daughter from our 2nd ICSI cycle, and have 2 frosties from it which we are about to go back for  . So some areas will cover it, but I'm guessing they are quite few and far between. It's so unfair that it is just down to a postcode lottery! 

Congratulations on your LO, and good luck for when you go back for that frosty   xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hiya congrats on your little one! I don't know anything about NHS funding as I've always been a private patient. But we too had success first time with ICSI. We went back to my clinic when my daughter was 5 months old and they said pretty much anywhere you go will want your new child to be at least 6 months old before you start treatment for an FET. It's to allow your body and womb to return to normal and allow your periods to return regularly if you aren't breastfeeding. If you had a c-section they will probably advise waiting til little one is 18 months to allow the wound to heal strongly. If you are breastfeeding, they will most likely want you to have stopped that before starting any future treatment


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It's very rare they would fund.  We saved costs on our FET by agreeing to be part of a trial by our clinic.  We only paid £400 all in, instead of about £1500.  So it could worth contacting them direct and asking.

X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, I'd forgotten about breastfeeding. I was asked if I was still breastfeeding before we started our FET (I wasn't, so it was ok). I had a CS and wasn't told to wait 18 months, though.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I went privately for ivf so I don't know anything about nhs funding but I did have a c section too and I was allowed to do a frozen after 3 months. I had 3 separate opinions on this and all said the same. Unfortunately our didn't work . Good luck x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Like Modern Day Del, our CCG covers subsequent frozen transfers after a successful birth if they are left over from that cycle.  We had 12 embryos from our cycle and will be able to go through them all under nhs funding. Its worth just giving the hospital you had treatment at a call and seeing what they say. Im under Salford near Manchester.


----------

